# Cheyenne und Valentina Pahde bei der ultimativen Chartshow 2019



## Death Row (14 Dez. 2019)

Hallo.

Wenn jemand gute Aufnahmen oder Videos der beiden von der gestrigen Show hat würde mich das sehr freuen.


----------



## markusbenz96 (6 Jan. 2020)

death row schrieb:


> hallo.
> 
> Wenn jemand gute aufnahmen oder videos der beiden von der gestrigen show hat würde mich das sehr freuen.



kann ich mich nur anschliessen!!!


----------

